# Studio Photography



## Deleted member 18141 (Jun 1, 2017)

I've posted many paintings I've made on here and decided to change things up a bit and share some of my photography and see what ya'll think~ For these photos I built a tunnel out of real garbage/plastic tarps and painted both my sister and her boyfriend's faces in clown makeup and made the poor souls roll around in it. The set was lit by a colored light with some editing afterwards in photo shop to make them a bit extra spooky. Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm from San Antonio as well, and cross my fingers every time I see your art that someday I'll run into you! You're amazing! I love the one where it looks like she's in a pile on silk. It almost reminds me of Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Tude (Jun 1, 2017)

Cool stuff - cool effects!


----------



## beersalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Shit's badass. I dig how inventive you are, dude.


----------

